# Zillertal-Bikechallenge



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Nächste Woche soll lt. Informationen von zillertal.at die Homepage zum ersten zillertaleigenen Etappenrennen onlinegehen - und zwar unter 

http://www.zillertal-bikechallenge.com .

Die Seite zeigt derzeit ein paar grundsätzliche Infos zur Art des Rennens; weitere Details gibt's zusätzlich schon hier:

http://radteam-tirol.at/index.php?seite=seite_rtt_zmc_vorankuendigung



*


*


----------



## tzmtb (6. Februar 2009)

Etappe 1 - ca. 70 km / 3450 hm, von Fügen nach Zell am Ziller
Etappe 2 - ca. 75 km / 3600 hm, von Zell am Ziller nach Mayrhofen
Etappe 3 - ca. 50 km / 3250 hm, von Mayrhofen zum Tuxer Fernerhaus
gesamt - ca. 195 km / 10300 hm


Das ist schon ziemlich heftig an 3 Tagen.
Gute Alternative ist da die andere Variante mit 152,1 km/ 5656 hm.
Was meint ihr dazu?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (6. Februar 2009)

... wobei die ja nur gilt, wenn man mit den Gondeln fährt, man also "bergauf  abkürzt". 



tzmtb schrieb:


> Gute Alternative ist da die andere Variante mit 152,1 km/ 5656 hm.


----------



## tzmtb (6. Februar 2009)

Wäre auch mal was, bin noch nie gegondelt!


----------



## <MM> (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## <MM> (13. Februar 2009)

Seit heute ist die Homepage zum Rennen online. Ein Zusammenfassung der umfangreichen Rennmodalitäten findet sich hier: http://radteam-tirol.at/index.php?seite=seite_rtt_zmc_vorankuendigung


----------



## <MM> (17. März 2009)

Hat sich da schon wer angemeldet?


----------



## <MM> (24. Mai 2009)

Ja / nein? 

(Leider gibt es keine Online-Starterliste, daher müßte man sich so "outen"...)


----------



## bike bike (25. Mai 2009)

will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber ... findet das Rennen tatsächlich statt? Ein paar andere innovative Veranstaltungen wurden ja abgesagt, die Website "steht" seit März, keine Teilnehmerlisten, auf e-mail antwortet niemand


----------



## <MM> (25. Mai 2009)

>bike bike:

Beim Giro d'Italia, der vor kurzem in Mayrhofen Station machte, wurde groß Werbung für das Rennen gemacht. Siehe ggf. ganz am Ende dieses Videos: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQrN7LKChAs"]YouTube - Giro d'Italia - Etappe 6, Zielimpressionen Mayrhofen[/ame]

Teilnehmer- bzw. Starterliste gibt es tatsächlich keine und wird es auch nicht geben; diese Auskunft hab' ich erhalten können.


----------



## naishy (25. Mai 2009)

leider keine Zeit, hört sich allerdings "sau geil" an. 

Solltest du fahren, wäre es schön wenn du hier Bericht erstattest wie es war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (26. Mai 2009)

bike bike schrieb:


> will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber ... findet das Rennen tatsächlich statt? Ein paar andere innovative Veranstaltungen wurden ja abgesagt, die Website "steht" seit März, keine Teilnehmerlisten, auf e-mail antwortet niemand





kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. hab nen sack fragen hingeschickt und hatte wenige stunden später eine reihe sinnvoller und präziser antworten zurück. 

bin noch nicht gemeldt, aber die urlaubsplanung samt unterkunftssuche erfolgt am wochenende, zusammen mit der anmeldung.


----------



## <MM> (26. Mai 2009)

>captain hook:

Sind diese Fragen und Antworten ggf. auch für andere Teilnahmewillige interessant?


----------



## bike bike (26. Mai 2009)

> hatte wenige stunden später eine reihe sinnvoller und präziser antworten zurück


 
ah, ok, dann versuch ich´s nochmal


----------



## <MM> (29. Mai 2009)

Wie lauteten denn die Fragen? (Man verzeihe die Neugier!)


----------



## <MM> (3. Juni 2009)

Ganz viele Details zum Stand der Dinge rund um dieses neue Rennen gibt's unter http://www.radteam-tirol.at nachzulesen - inkl. ein paar Fotos.


----------



## bike bike (3. Juni 2009)

> Wie lauteten denn die Fragen? (Man verzeihe die Neugier!)


 
vielleicht kannst du ja helfen ....

die Fragen bezogen sich va auf den Startmodus nach Gundersen-Methode. Bei Langstreckenrennen (und dazu zähle ich die 10200hm in 3 Tagen) hat gut die Hälfte des Starterfeldes mehr als 2 Stunden Zeitverlust auf den Erstplatzierten.
Aufgrund des Startmodus kann daher mehr als die Hälfte der Teilnehmer 
- erst um 11.00 starten
- die langen Anstiege in der größten Tageshitze angreifen
- befindet sich genau zur größten Gewittergefahr (Juli-Nachmittage) im Hochgebirge

Bleibt´s bei dem Modus?

... bin aber wahrscheinlich doch schon anderweitig gebucht, also "a egal" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (3. Juni 2009)

bike bike schrieb:


> [...] Gundersen-Methode [...] gut die Hälfte des Starterfeldes mehr als 2 Stunden Zeitverlust auf den Erstplatzierten [...]
> Bleibt´s bei dem Modus?



Das hat man mir in der Tat auch geschildert, wie man dem entgegenwirken möchte. Und zwar ganz einfach dadurch, daß die Zeitnehmung diese Lücke rein rechnerisch mitführt, d. h. werden die Startabstände zu groß (wie in dem Beispiel, das du anführst), holt man die Teilnehmer früher an den Start, vermerkt aber in der Zeitnehmung die Differenzzeit auf den tatsächlichen Rückstand, der dann bei der Etappenzieleinfahrt wieder aufgeschlagen wird.

Man wird also sinnvollerweise diese adaptierte Form der Gundersen-Methode anwenden.


----------



## captain hook (3. Juni 2009)

hier der auszug aus dem reglement (also maximal 2h rÃ¼ckstand ab start) was allerdings ja schon fies sein kann, weil man ja auf der etappe zu der gestartet wird wiederum vermutlich entsprechend zeit verlieren wird und demzufolge vermutlich 4h nach dem sieger im ziel ist (wenn das reicht).  

3.4  Start
Vor der offiziellen Startzeit erfolgt die Startaufstellung, und zwar genau ab 45 Minuten vorher. Ab der zweiten Etappe sollte sich jeder Fahrer 15 Minuten vor seiner Startzeit im Start Bereich aufhalten.
Profis und andere prominente Fahrer erhalten am ersten Tag einen Block vor allen anderen Startern. Dahinter erfolgt die Aufstellung nach âFirst come first serveâ! An allen anderen Tagen wird die Startaufstellung dem Gesamtklassement entsprechend durch den Veranstalter vorgenommen. Dies geschieht nach der Gundersen Methode.

Alle Fahrer starten nach Zieleinlauf des Vortages. Alle weiteren Fahrer starten nach der Gundersen Methode mit der Differenzzeit, die er am Vortag eingebÃ¼sst hat. Damit gewinnt die Etappe immer der Fahrer, welcher zuerst Ã¼ber die Ziellinie fÃ¤hrt (vorbehaltlich etwaiger Strafen).

*Starter welche am Vortag mehr als 120 Minuten auf den Sieger verloren haben starten zusammengefasst am Ende des Starterfeldes. Startzeit wird am Vorabend bekannt gegeben!*


----------



## captain hook (3. Juni 2009)

<MM> schrieb:


> >captain hook:
> 
> Sind diese Fragen und Antworten ggf. auch für andere Teilnahmewillige interessant?



kurzfassung: man wohnt am besten in zell am see und es ist möglich einen längeren aufenthalt komplett über den veranstalter zu buchen. ausserdem soll es möglich sein, dass man sachen am start aufgibt und am zielort wieder entgegen nehmen kann. die fahrpläne der zillertalbahn geben gut auskunft über anfahrtszeiten zum start und vom ziel nach hause. (sollte alles erträglich sein)


----------



## <MM> (3. Juni 2009)

captain hook schrieb:


> kurzfassung: man wohnt am besten in zell am see [...]



Zell am Ziller ist natürlich gemeint, nicht das salzburgerische Zell am See. 

Ich hab' den Tipp erhalten, daß Mayrhofen das beste "Basislager" sei. Denn von dort habe man's "weniger weit von der Zieleinfahrt bis zur Zillertalbahn".
Selber war ich allerdings auch von Zell als Idealstandort fürs Basislager ausgegangen.


----------



## bike bike (3. Juni 2009)

MM : 
danke ...!!

ZBC war eigentlich fix, aber wahrscheinlich wird Familienurlaub kurzfristig umgeplant und fällt dann genau in diese Woche (und nicht ins Zillertal ....)


----------



## <MM> (3. Juni 2009)

>bike bike:

Nix zu danken! - Wobei ja auch captain hook jetzt ordentlich Infos geliefert hat. 



<MM> schrieb:


> Teilnehmer- bzw. Starterliste gibt es tatsächlich keine und wird es auch nicht geben; diese Auskunft hab' ich erhalten können.



Inzwischen sieht es so aus, als würde in der letzten Woche eine Liste freigeschaltet werden, weil Teilnehmer es ja sehr schätzen, vorab eine Gelegenheit zu erhalten, sich auf die jeweilige Gegnerschaft einzustellen.


----------



## captain hook (3. Juni 2009)

natürlich zell am ziller... wo ich da wohl wieder war?! 

hab allerdings selber auch in mayrhofen gebucht.  liegt ja eh alles dicht beisammen.


----------



## <MM> (18. Juni 2009)

Bislang galt FR, 19. 6. als Nennfrist.
Gestern hat man diese Frist um eine Woche verlängert; bis zum FR, 26. 6. kann man sich also noch zum regulären Nenngeld anmelden, danach kostet's  20,- mehr.

Die Strecke sei übrigens komplett schneefrei und in bestem Zustand.


----------



## captain hook (19. Juni 2009)

nachdem die infos am anfang noch zügig kamen, gibts jetzt plötzlich nichts mehr. hab die kohle überwiesen, dann sollte ne bestätigungsmail kommen (und war da nicht noch was vonwegen, gemeldete erhalten die gps daten?) 

auf jedem fall nischt mehr. hatte auch nochmal ne frage zu was anderem hingeschickt... och nischt. ???!!!


----------



## <MM> (19. Juni 2009)

Hmm - tritt denen vielleicht mal telefonisch nahe...? Ansonsten schick' mir eine PM mit deinem Nachnamen, dann übernehm' ich das "Nahetreten". :->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (22. Juni 2009)

hast pn  danke!


----------



## The Tretschwein (23. Juni 2009)

ja kruztefix! Warum weis ich erst jetzt davon? Ist ja voll geil!


----------



## captain hook (23. Juni 2009)

wie konnte dir das nur passieren? die werbung war doch in allen erdenklichen medien kaum zu übersehen!?

aber man kann auch noch nachmelden. 

bei der höhe des augeschriebenen preisgeldes bin ich mal gespannt, wer sich da am start alles so einfinden wird.


----------



## captain hook (24. Juni 2009)

oh... auf einmal gibts wieder post vom zillertaler. (sollte das auf dein engagement zurückzuführen sein mm?!  vielen dank!) 

auch die frage nach den teilnehmern ob des preisgeldes wird vom veranstalter teilweise gelüftet... wieltschning, bresser, bölts, rudiger. sollten es sich die üblichen verdächtigen ösis nehmen lassen sich was vom kuchen zu holen? verbinjak, kraler etc.?!


----------



## <MM> (24. Juni 2009)

>captain_hook: Schön, daß du Antwort erhalten hast. Wahrscheinlich hatte nur die Post mit ihren dünnen Leitungen an der Verzögerung Schuld daran...  

Zu den Radstars gibt's auch in diesem lokalen Zeitungsartikel etwas zu lesen:




Die österr. Lizenzfahrer haben bei der ZBC übrigens ein "Problem": Nachdem das Etappenrennen keine ÖRV-Veranstaltungsnummer führt, würden österr. Lizenzfahrer, die trotzdem teilnehmen, Gefahr laufen, vom ÖRV (Österr. Radsportverband) gestraft zu werden.

Für österr. LizenzfahrerINNEN hingegen gilt das nicht; eine Lizenzfahrerin kann auch bei Nicht-ÖRV-Veranstaltungen straffrei starten.


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Juni 2009)

Meine Lizenzfreundin sagt, dass das auch für Frauen gilt.


----------



## <MM> (24. Juni 2009)

>The Tretschwein: Das dachte ich vorerst ebenso, bis ich mich extra dahingehend informiert habe. Den Grund, warum vom ÖRV keine Strafen gegenüber Frauen ausgesprochen würden, nenne ich in der Öffentlichkeit lieber nicht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Juni 2009)

dann bitte per PM. Uns liegen genau andere Infos vor


----------



## <MM> (24. Juni 2009)

Damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden: Egal, welcher Nation eine Lizenz-Dame angehört, sie kann bei der ZBC mitfahren. Das gilt auch für Österreicherinnen, weil der ÖRV hier ein Auge - bzw. alle verfügbaren - zudrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwillinge2007 (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Weiß jemand ob man die Strecken wahl nochmal ändern kann von King auf Prinz?


----------



## The Tretschwein (28. Juni 2009)

<MM> schrieb:


> Damit wir nicht aneinander vorbeireden: Egal, welcher Nation eine Lizenz-Dame angehört, sie kann bei der ZBC mitfahren. Das gilt auch für Österreicherinnen, weil der ÖRV hier ein Auge - bzw. alle verfügbaren - zudrückt.



schon klar.....aber warum? PN bitte.


----------



## <MM> (1. Juli 2009)

Zwillinge2007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Weiß jemand ob man die Strecken wahl nochmal ändern kann von King auf Prinz?



Wieso nicht?  Das ist maximal ein minimalinvasiver Eingriff in die Teilnehmerdatenbank, also eine Frage von Sekunden. Da die Teilnahme außerdem für alle gleich viel Nenngeld kostet, seh' ich umso weniger einen Grund, der gegen deinen Wunsch spräche.


----------



## maxmistral (6. Juli 2009)

Und wie wars?
Jemand mitgefahren?


----------



## <MM> (6. Juli 2009)

Kurzfazit: Der größte Fehler wär's, wenn sie das Rennen nicht mehr machen würden.


----------



## <MM> (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwillinge2007 (7. Juli 2009)

Jap ich war dabei.
Es gab ein paar kleine Kinderkrankheiten aber sonst waren es drei hammer geile Tage. Der Veranstalter und die ganzen Leute die dort mitgeholfen haben,haben alle Vollgas gegeben .Bis nächstes Jahr sind die Kinderkrankheiten bestimmt beseitigt.Würde mich freuen wenn es die challenge nächstes Jahr wieder gibt.
Dann vielleicht die King runde.


----------



## <MM> (8. Juli 2009)

Wenn wer Italienisch kann, gibt's hier auch einen Bericht dazu:

http://www.solobike.it/visualizzanotizia.php?news_id=79770&tiponotizia=&tiporicerca=

Übrigens geschrieben von einem waschechten italienischen Sportreporter - also einem, der selber vor Ort war und sich handschriftliche Notizen gemacht hat.


----------



## maxmistral (8. Juli 2009)

Ich denke dass die Veranstaltung positioniert zwischen 1-Tages-Bike-Marathons und 1-Wochen-Etappen-Rennen ihren Markt finden wird. Nur für 3 Tage, dann aber eine Hard-Core-Variante oder mit Seilbahn-Unterstützung für abfahrtsorientierte Fahrer als Alleinstellungsmerkmal

Mit 170 Teilnehmern ist das immerhin schon mal ein Anfang. Die Bike-Transalp war im Startjahr 1998 auch noch nicht so der Hype wie es heute ist. Im Startjahr ist die Bekanntheit halt noch nicht gegeben, manche wollen auch erstmal abwarten, ob sich die Veranstaltung etabliert. Dass die  Info erst im Frühjahr kam, wo viele Fahrer die Planung schon abgeschlossen hatten hat auch eine höhere Meldungzahl verhindert.


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (8. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand ob es irgendwo eine seite mit Bildern oder Viedeo von den Teilnehmern der ZBC gibt?


----------



## <MM> (8. Juli 2009)

Auf http://www.zillertallokaltv.at/ wird es mal einen Zusammenschnitt der drei Tage geben - und höchstwahrscheinlich auch auf http://www.tiroltv.at - die Frage ist nur, ob man's auch online sehen wird können. Ansonsten bliebe http://www.zillertal.at als Anlaufstelle, wo man ab und zu vorbeischauen könnte, ob's was gibt.

Ich selber hab' ein paar Clips und werd' die hier verlinken, sobald sie hochgeladen sind.


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (8. Juli 2009)

Das wäre ja cool.


----------



## <MM> (9. Juli 2009)

Lt. den offiziellen Ergebnislisten waren übrigens folgende Teilnehmerfelder unterwegs - inklusive aller Ausfälle etc.:

*Prinzen/Prinzessinen+Könige/Königinnen*

*65+86 = 149,	1. Etappe


67+81 = 148,	2. Etappe


69+75 = 144,	3. Etappe
*


----------



## <MM> (10. Juli 2009)

Vom Vortag des Starts zur 1. Etappe hab' ich mal zwei Videos hochgeladen:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs_qWWw-kgg"]YouTube - ZILLERTAL-BIKECHALLENGE 2009 - Ansprachen der Veranstalter[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz3Q8yn6TvY"]YouTube - ZILLERTAL-BIKECHALLENGE 2009 - Interview mit Kristine NÃ¸rgaard[/ame]


Man beachte dabei den Hinweistext zum ersten Video...


----------



## <MM> (10. Juli 2009)

Unter http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...lenge-2009-highlights-und-sieger.327313.2.htm gibt's einige Bilder der Profifotografen zu sehen; nicht stören darf man sich hingegen an den Tippfehlern ("Challange" statt "Challenge") sowie dem toten Link auf einen weiterführenden Bericht bzgl. der Ergebnisse.


----------



## <MM> (10. Juli 2009)

weitere Videos

Kurzinterview mit einem Holländer und die Fahrerbesprechung zur 2. Etappe:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQzbkgvphQM"]YouTube - ZILLERTAL-BIKECHALLENGE 2009 - Kurzinterview mit Timo[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWIgxz5E2Bc"]YouTube - ZILLERTAL-BIKECHALLENGE 2009 - zwei Zieleinfahrten Tag 1 und Fahrerbesprechung fÃ¼r Tag 2[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (13. Juli 2009)

interessantes was es so zu lesen gibt dazu... bin die lange strecke gefahren und habe folgende erlebnisse gemacht:

erster tag: 
völlig teilnamslose, desinteressierte leute an den verpflegungsstellen (so ähnlich als ob man von der autobahn abfahren müsste um an einer raststation anzuhalten und dann noch nachfragen zu müssen, ob es wirklich was gibt), eine streckenausschilderung, die an eine schnitzeljagt erinnerte (schilder auf superschnellen abfahrten erst direkt in der kurve angebracht oder so, dass man sie kaum sehen konnte...), jede menge weder gekennzeichneteter, noch abgedeckte holzbrücken auf schnellen abfahrten direkt in kurven, so gut wie keine streckenposten auf der strecke (nicht, dass man die brauchen würde, aber bei der beschilderung so wie sie war, wusste man nicht wirklich immer wo es langgehen sollte und man hatte schon gelegentlich das gefühl von "allein im wald..."), in der zielanfahrt auf den letzten km gab es dann auf den straßen dann doch streckenposten, die allerdings nur auf nachfrage (!!!) tätig wurden. die strecke fand ja auch im straßenverkehr statt und ich glaube da sollte auch was geregelt werden... besser wenn man sich nicht drauf verlies...

gut, dass er veranstalter mehrfach darauf hinwies, dass man auf eigenes risiko zu fahren hätte, unter diesen umständen hätte ich das als veranstalter auch nicht übernehmen wollen...

zweiter tag:

eigentlich traf alles so zu wie am ersten tag, nur, dass es zusätzlich am ende eines 2000hm anstiegs an der verpflegungsstation (stellte sich natürlich auch erst wieder nach nachfrage raus...) nichts zu trinken gab!

dann das highlight der veranstaltung: es gab einen streckenabschnitt, der zweimal zu durchfahren war und wo sich das feld auch mischte. leider hatte der streckenposten der die leute an der stelle wo die einen ins ziel und die anderen auf die nächsten 20km und 1000hm ging weder durch- noch überblick, so dass alleine aus den ersten 10 platzierten 3 leute die runde dann nocheinmal fahren durften. selbst auf nachfrage waren die streckenposten nicht in der lage den verlauf der strecke und das "wer muss wann wo lang" zu klären. im ziel gabs dann korrekturrechnungen über die zwischenzeiten etc.. am ende gings dann (wenn man den weg dann gefunden hatte) 5 km oder so durch den öffentlichen verkehr einer innenstadt, wo allerdings weder streckenposten standen noch was gekennzeichnet war noch sonstwas.

der letzte tag war dann das zeichen, dass der veranstalter aber in der lage war sehr schnell zu reagieren: zusätzlich zu den mageren schildern gabs auf einmal kennzeichnungen auf der straße, jede menge streckenposten die auch den verkehr regelten, es gab was zu trinken an den verpflegungsstationen und im ziel hatte man seinen kleiderbeutel bevor man bei atem war. 

so ungefähr hätte ich mir das über die drei tage vorgestellt bei einem startgeld von fast 200  für sozusagen 3 rennen. wenn das ganze zum üben gedacht gewesen ist, hätte man auch nen startgeld zum "üben" aufrufen können! die leistung des veranstalters (bzw. seiner erfüllungsgehilfen) war auf den ersten beiden etappen nicht den bruchteil des startgeldes wert!!!

zu strecke... lange, technisch einfache, allerdings manchmal brutal steile anstiege (zum isskogel und zum tuxer ferner haus über längere strecken über 20%, die leute der prinzenwertung die von der kingwertung dort eingeholt wurden, haben dort ausnahmslos geschoben) und superschnelle, technisch einfache abfahrten (mit ausnahme vom übergangsjoch wo man duch schneefelder und geröll musste und vom penkenjoch, wo man dann auch nochmal durchgeschüttelt wurde)

bin die 200km mit starrgabl problemlos klargkommen.

wenn ich hoffen würde, dass der veranstalter nächstes jahr alles so hinbekommt wie auf der letzten etappe, würde ich ggfls. nochmal drüber nachdenken das ganze nochmal zu fahren, auch wenn ich mich über die ersten beiden tagen (und da war ich bei weitem vor ort nicht der einzige) maßlos geärgert habe.

interessant noch die staffelung der preise... das komplette preisgeld wurde auf die ersten drei der kategorien queen/king und prince/princess aufgeteilt... ob die preise am ende leistungsgerecht verteilt wurden, konnte ich mit diversen anderen anwesenden nicht nachvollziehen. mehr will ich dazu garnicht schreiben. wer allerdings auf ein gutes preisgeld-leistungs-verhältnis aus ist, der hätte dieses jahr in der prince-princesswertung starten müssen.


----------



## <MM> (16. Juli 2009)

Unter http://bit.ly/zbc09ztgbestof finden sich 70 ausgewählte offizielle Fotos eines Profifotografen http://www.bause.at , der alle drei Tage mit seiner Spiegelreflexkamera festgehalten hat.


----------



## lilly-joe (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wo bekommt man denn die CD her? Lohnt sich der Kauf?

lilly-joe


----------



## <MM> (17. Juli 2009)

>lilly-joe:

Das ist eine Best-Of-Auswahl - ich weiß nicht, ob das soo interessant ist zum Kaufen? Hängt natürlich vom Einzelfall ab...

Wenn du Teilnehmerfotos suchst, könnte am ehesten eine Email an [email protected] weiterhelfen. Insgesamt existieren eine Unmege an weiteren Fotos; die Frage ist, ob man die dann für den Einzelfall (also pro Startnummer) heraussucht und weitergibt. Aber eine Anfrage kostet ja nix! Und wir hier würden gerne auch die Antwort hören.


----------



## Zwillinge2007 (8. August 2009)

Das was du geschrieben hast Captain hook trifft es voll auf den Punkt.Ich hoffe bis nächstes Jahr tut sich einiges dann werd ich es nochmal probieren. Die Region is einfach klasse zum Biken.


----------



## <MM> (22. Januar 2010)

Seit gestern gibt's auch eine Fanseite auf Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Zillertal-Bike-Challenge/293015590041


----------



## Schmidtle (20. Februar 2010)

Da tu sich was auf dere Internetseite 
Wie sieht's aus ???
Fährt jemand mit????

Ich hab mich schon angemeldet


----------



## bikec (7. März 2010)

Ich bin dieses Jahr am Start


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo aus Graz!

Wer fährt Zillertal Challenge ab 2.7.??

Suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Mayrhofen. Natürlich kann ich auch mit dem, Zug ein Stück fahren.


Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidtle (22. Juni 2010)

Jo, ich geh hin,
Auto ist leider schon voll (fünf Leute,und vier bikes),
hast du schon eine unterkunft?
Birkenhof in Vorderlanersbach kann ich empfehlen,gute ausgangsposition und günstig.

Gruß CS


----------



## <MM> (29. Juni 2010)

Gestern wurde auf der Veranstalterhomepage verlautbart, daß nun auch österreichische Lizenzfahrer an den Start gehen können.

Der Nennschluß wurde zudem auf heute, 24 Uhr verlegt (= Nennfrist wurde verlängert).

Das alles in Kombination mit der nach wie vor nicht einzusehenden Nennliste deutet darauf hin, daß man (wieder) weniger Teilnehmer, als man erwartet hat, zu Buche stehen hat.

Dennoch glaube ich (= ohne mich auf Fakten stützen zu können), daß es wesentlich mehr sein werden als letztes Jahr.


----------



## lars.laehminger (29. Juni 2010)

Fahre dieses Jahr auch mal mit und zwar in der "abfahrtsorientieren" Variante (Prince/Princess). Ist jemand schon mal dabei gewesen und kann was über die Reifenwahl erzählen/preisgeben? 
Danke für Rückmeldungen
Lars


----------



## Schmidtle (29. Juni 2010)

Servus,
ich bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren,von der Landschaft her sehr schön,auch wenn es dort sehr durchwachsen war.

Also von der strecke hast du dir die einfachere Variante ausgesucht,die ist recht gut zu fahren,da sie jede etappe etwas kürzer wird.
Von der Strecke würde ich sagen das sie nicht schwierig ist,da gibt es mittelgebirgs Marathon,die alles abverlangen,wiel rauf ,runter,rauf ,weider runter,unsw. Auch hat man den größten teil feste wege,bei längeren dowhills sind es nur straßen
Die einzige schwierigkeit ist dann die höhenluft und die Steigung,gerade auf der zweiten und dritten etappe. Ab Sommerbergalm wirds dann halt mal zum Wadenkiller,danach hat man es allerdings entgültig geschaft,dann ist man im Ziehl auf 2650m,hinten drann begint dann die Gefrohrene Wand,so heißt der Gletscher.

Laut dem Wetterbericht wird es dieses Jahr so richtig GEEEIIIILLLL
Sonne pur und warm dann wirds auch nicht so kalt oben, vieleicht muß man nicht einmal eine Windjacke auf die Strecke mitnehmen,so wie letztes Jahr.

Reifen kannst du zb Racing Ralph hinten in 2.25" ,Rocket Ron 2,25 Vorn nehmen,hatte ich letztes Jahr drauf,oder Race King 2,2" vorn und hinten,hab ich dieses Jahr drauf. So in dieser Richtung kannst du dir die Reifen auswählen, extra grib für schlammige und durchwachsene Trail brauchst du nicht.

Weiter gibt es noch einige Bachüberquerungen,muß man sich so vorstellen,das ein kleiner gebirgsbach über den weg fließt,einfach drüber fahren,schauen das keine großen runden Steine im Weg liegen,gib eine schöne abkühlung, gerade bei dem zu erwartenden Wetter

Die Strecke dürfte dieses Jahr auch besser ausgeschildert sein,
da hats letztes Jahr nach der zweiten etappe ordendlichen 
zoff gegeben
bei der dritten etappe hat der Organisator dann aber alles richtig gemacht,Straßen ausreichend abgesperrt,wegweiser waren an den richtigen stellen.

Ach ja vieleicht gibt es wieder den Almdudler stand im Ziehl,
da kanste soviel Limo saufen bis es as den Ohren raustropft:kotz:
war eigentlich ganz gut das zeug. Am Tuxer Fernerhaus gibts dann 
Alkoholfreies Erdinger.


----------



## lars.laehminger (30. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.
Habe so was schon fast vermutet, war mir aber nicht ganz sicher, da ja auf relativ wenig Längenkilometern doch einige Höhenmeter zusammen kommen...
Bis denn am Donnerstag.


----------



## <MM> (4. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand aus der Ferne etwas reinschauen möchte in die laufenden Etappen, stünden ein paar Videos dazu bereit:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0UNYtS10Xs"]YouTube- Interviews zur Zillertal-Bikechallenge 2010, Vorbereitungstag[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qL8MiQ__s"]YouTube- Tag 1 bei der Zillertal-Bikechallenge 2010[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dCI_7DeiSY"]YouTube- Tag 2 bei der Zillertal-Bikechallenge 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikec (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht wie ihr es fandet, aber ich fande es einfach nur Weltklasse. Super entspannte Atmosphäre, klasse Strecken und brutale Anstiege


----------



## <MM> (5. Juli 2010)

Zwei Videos haben sich noch dazugesellt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFNfUlIPms8"]YouTube- Tag 3 bei der Zillertal-Bikechallenge 2010[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuVtCr4Gmeo"]YouTube- Siegerehrung der Zillertal-Bikechallenge 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## The Tretschwein (5. Juli 2010)

Bin nur die Conqueror Sache gefahren, weil ich meine Freundin bei der Marathon ÖM betreuen wollte. Hat sich ausgezahlt.

Sehr geiles Rennen. Alleine der 3. Tag mit der Bergankunft war super für mich. Genau mein Geschmack. Es war auch nur ein bischen Steil am Ende

Hat jemand Bilder von der Siegerehrung?


----------



## <MM> (6. Juli 2010)

Fotos hab' ich davon keine, aber ein Video (siehe ggf. voranstehenden Beitrag mit der Verlinkung dorthin).


----------



## Trailhunterer (6. Juli 2010)

Gratulation Klaus, im verlinkten Video biste zu sehen.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. Juli 2010)

Gratuliere Klaus super.... aber sag mal ist der Kröll gefahren oder ist er mit dem Rad und Laufschuhen gelaufen?


----------



## ]:-> (24. Januar 2011)

Hey,

wie ist es denn dieses Jahr gelaufen?
War die Ausschilderung, Verpflegung, Absicherung etc. was im ersten Jahr kritisiert wurde diesmal ok? 
Wie ist denn die Streckenbeschaffenheit, also Schotter, Trails, Asphalt?

Das Höhenprofil ist ja mal richtig nett 
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn jemand kurz was dazu schreiben könnte!


----------



## <MM> (25. Januar 2011)

Servus!

#65 hat's ein paar Beiträge weiter oben geschildert, wie's aus seiner Sicht anno 2009 war, und ähnlich war's 2010, "nur" um die bemängelten Fehler verbessert. 

Siehe aber auch hier http://nyx.at/bikeboard/zillertal-bike-challenge-news-3228 und dort http://bit.ly/zbc2010avis (Videos).


----------



## ]:-> (25. Januar 2011)

Hoppla, das hab ich glatt überlesen.
Klingt gut. Irgendwie bin ich von dem Höhenprofil echt fasziniert 
Muss ich mir mal offen halten.

Danke, ciao


----------



## bikec (25. Januar 2011)

]:->;7951133 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> wie ist es denn dieses Jahr gelaufen?
> War die Ausschilderung, Verpflegung, Absicherung etc. was im ersten Jahr kritisiert wurde diesmal ok?
> ...



Servus,

1. Ausschilderung: War vollkommen ausreichend. Habe mich nicht einmal verfahren. Ich/wir wurden perfekt eingewiesen, aber ich habe auch gehört, dass am 2. Tag bei der Schleife wieder einiges schief gelaufen sein muss.

2. Die Verpflegung ist gegenüber anderen Marathonveranstaltung grottig: Bananen und Schokolade bei 35°C ...  Kein Iso oder sowas.

3. Absicherung: Naja, eigentlich gut. Die richtig gefährlichen Stellen (zb 10km Asphaltabfahrt und nur 1!! Kurve mit Schotter auf Asphalt - massive Stürze) wurden nicht beschildert.

4. Strecke: vorwiegend Schotter und Asphalt. 2. Tag mit dem Übergangsjoch schon sehr grobe und steile Abfahrten, aber nur kurz. Ansonsten extrem schnelle und rutschige Abfahrten, leider auch mit diversen Wanderen und Autofahrern. Vor allem aber die Buckepisten am 2. Tag zermürbten fast jeden Schlauch  Latex nicht 

5. Höhenprofil stimmt dieses Jahr auch mal - nämlich 2000hm am Stück am zweiten Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (21. Februar 2011)

Wäre es für die hier Mitlesenden eigentlich ein prinzipielles Problem, würde die ZBC heuer nicht Anfang, sondern Ende Juli stattfinden?


----------



## lilly-joe (22. Februar 2011)

Steht etwa seine Teinverschiebung ins Haus? Aus welchen Gründen?
Ich denke mal, es gibt bereits einige Anmeldungen, Hotelbuchungen und Urlaubsanträge. Das würde wahrscheinlich eher zu Frust bei den betreffenden Leuten führen. Ich wäre natürlich trotzdem dabei! 

lilly-joe


----------



## <MM> (22. Februar 2011)

Es gibt eine Kollision mit einem zweiten Tiroler MTB-Marathon, nämlich mit dem KitzAlpBike am Samstag (= 2. ZBC-Etappe).

In Tirol gibt es nach der Absage des Stubaital-Bikemarathons für heuer genau zwei MTB-Marathons - und die finden ausgerechnet am selben Wochenende statt (ZBC und KitzAlpBike eben).

Eine prinzipielle und theoretische Möglichkeit wäre es, diese Kollision dadurch aufzulösen, daß die ZBC auf Ende Juli ausweichen könnte, dem ehemaligen Termin des obsoleten Stubaital-Bikemarathons.

Bis zum Rennen sind's ja noch über vier Monate, da sollten im Ernstfalle Umbuchungen kein großes logistisches Problem darstellen, denke ich. (= persönliche Meinung, hat nichts mit der Sache an sich zu tun)

Fakt ist, daß es noch nie zwei Marathons am selben Wochenende in Tirol gab, die Veranstalter also noch nie auf ihren irgendwann verkündeten Terminen verharrten und sich unflexibel zeigten.
Ich befürchte (wieder eine persönliche Meinung), daß es beiden Veranstaltungen schadet, wenn diese Kollision bestehen bleibt; zumindest aber würde wohl ein schaler Nachgeschmack bleiben, daß "Tirol es nicht schafft, die MTB-Termine zu koordinieren".

Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Anto (22. Februar 2011)

Im Idealfall gebt ihr so rechtzeitig wie möglich bekannt, wann die ZBC denn nun stattfinden soll. Eine knappe Woche in den Alpen (Anreise etc.) kann nicht jeder "kurzfristig" umlegen bzw. es schneiden sich dann Termine/ Buchungen mit anderen Veranstaltungen Ende Juli, Anfang August... 
Also, Tacheles!


----------



## ]:-> (22. Februar 2011)

Mitte/Ende Juli ist die Transalp Challenge. 
Für mich persönlich wäre das der Grund, warum es dann nicht ginge.
Weiß nicht ob ich da der einzige bin.


----------



## <MM> (23. Februar 2011)

Die Transalp-Challenge ist vom 16. bis 24. (oder 25.) Juli.

Der theoretisch mögliche Ausweichtermin für die ZBC wäre der 31. Juli.

Ich möcht' nur nochmals klarstellen, daß es sich hier nicht um eine Option des Veranstalters handelt, sondern vielmehr um eine Frage meinerseits an euch, ob die derzeit bestehende Kollision der beiden Tiroler MTB-Marathonrennen (ZBC und KitzAlpBike) für euch ein Problem darstellt, oder ob dies für die hier Mitlesenden eher kein Hindernis / Problem darstellt.


----------



## bikec (26. Februar 2011)

Auch bei mir wäre dies ein Problem, da ich meine Jahresplanung was die MTB-Events angeht, bereits im Dezember mache. Zudem sehe ich im KitzAlpBike kein so großes Event, als das man deswegen die ZBC verschieben müsste. Zudem haben bestimmt einige Leute wie ich auch bereits gebucht und den Urlaub eingereicht.

Also von mir ein klares Nein. Sollen sie doch den KitzAlp verschieben. Die ZBC findet schon seit Beginn immer Anfang Juli statt und ständig Termine zu ändern ist Kacke.


----------



## <MM> (27. Februar 2011)

Den Kirchberger Marathon vor auf Ende Juni zu verschieben geht aus einem bestimmten Grund nicht: Da findet nämlich akurat der Marathon-Weltcup in Italien statt.

Die ZBC ist übrigens noch deutlich kleiner als der KitzAlpBike, sowohl was Teilnehmer als auch Tage betrifft (300 Teilnehmer zu 800 (Marathon) bzw. ca. 1200 (insgesamt) und 3 Tage zu 5 Tage).


----------



## bikec (27. Februar 2011)

Wo liegt nun eigentlich das Problem, wenn 2 Veranstaltungen am selben Wochenende stattfinden. Man muss sich auch zwischen Transalp und Salzkammergut-Trophy entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (3. März 2011)

Das Problem ist - meiner Meinung nach - die geografische Nähe und die Ähnlichkeit der Disziplin. Zusätzlich sind beide beim Österreichischen Radsportverband als Veranstaltungen genannt, d. h. eigentlich müßte der schon bei der Genehmigung aufzeigen, daß das so nicht zulässig ist (u. a. dafür ist der Verband da, um die Veranstalter etwas zu koordinieren). Solche Überschneidungen sind daher total unüblich - erst recht eben in ein und demselben Bundesland, wo die Veranstaltungsorte keine 30 km Luftlinie voneinander entfernt sind. Beide Veranstalter sagen das auch, daß es ihnen nicht gefällt.

Der Unterschied zu Salzkammerguttrophy und BIKE-Transalp ist vor allem der deutlichere Unterschied der Disziplin(en) und auch die Zugehörigkeit zu jeweils unterschiedlichen Radsportverbänden.

---

Aber, wie gesagt, das sehe ich aus meinem Blickwinkel so. Wenn es hier niemanden gibt, der diesen teilt, ist mein Ziel auch schon erreicht, nämlich zu erkennen, daß eh niemand ein Problem damit hat und daher alles in Butter ist.
(Bleibt die Frage, warum beide Veranstalter nicht glücklich über die Kollision sind, das sagen sie nämlich unisono.)


----------



## naishy (3. März 2011)

<MM> schrieb:


> Das Problem ist - meiner Meinung nach - die geografische Nähe und die Ähnlichkeit der Disziplin. Zusätzlich sind beide beim Österreichischen Radsportverband als Veranstaltungen genannt, d. h. eigentlich müßte der schon bei der Genehmigung aufzeigen, daß das so nicht zulässig ist (u. a. dafür ist der Verband da, um die Veranstalter etwas zu koordinieren). Solche Überschneidungen sind daher total unüblich - erst recht eben in ein und demselben Bundesland, wo die Veranstaltungsorte keine 30 km Luftlinie voneinander entfernt sind. Beide Veranstalter sagen das auch, daß es ihnen nicht gefällt.
> 
> Der Unterschied zu Salzkammerguttrophy und BIKE-Transalp ist vor allem der deutlichere Unterschied der Disziplin(en) und auch die Zugehörigkeit zu jeweils unterschiedlichen Radsportverbänden.
> 
> ...




Das mit der geographischen Nähe seh ich genauso, mit der Disziplin kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Nicht zulässig, warum? Vielleicht hätten sich beide einfach absprechen sollen. 

Allerdings gab`s des Problem vor 2 Jahren schon das beides am gleichen Wochenende stattgefunden hat.

Salzkammergut und TransAlp sind räumlich gut getrennt, bis dato hatten beide Veranstaltungen kein Problem mit Zuspruch der Fahrer.

Sehe es so ähnlich wie du und hoffe das nächstes Jahr ZBC und KitzAlp getrennt stattfinden.


----------



## <MM> (4. März 2011)

Ja, das Urproblem ist in der Tat die Absprache der Veranstalter untereinander. "Die Kirchberger" haben die ZBC wirklich zu spät "bedacht", und die Veranstalter der ZBC meinten, mit der Terminbekanntgabe noch bei der Siegerehrung 2010 (bzw. der hernach erfolgten Dokumentation ihres Wunschtermins auf deren eigener Homepage) wär's getan.

Kirchberg hat zwar noch auf einen anderen Marathon reagiert, der dann seinerseits wieder mit einer Kulanzverschiebung rückreagiert hat, ist dann aber trotzdem nicht mehr auf den Ende-Juni-Termin zurück wegen des schon erwähnten MTB-Marathon-Weltcuptermins in Italien zur selben Zeit.

(Vor zwei Jahren fand die ZBC am (2.) 3., 4. und 5. Juli statt; vgl. http://www.bikearea.at/index.php?seite=seite_rtt_zmc_vorankuendigung unter "Homepage bald online").


----------



## naishy (4. März 2011)

<MM> schrieb:


> (Vor zwei Jahren fand die ZBC am (2.) 3., 4. und 5. Juli statt; vgl. http://www.bikearea.at/index.php?seite=seite_rtt_zmc_vorankuendigung unter "Homepage bald online").



Stimmt, hast recht. Verwechslung von mir, war bis dato immer eine Kollision mit anderen Rennen 24h Steindorf, Pfronten.

Vielleicht klappts ja nächstes Jahr.


----------



## bikec (5. März 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen. Terminankündigung war 2010 bei der Siegerehrung!

Ich frage mich aber die ganze Zeit noch, wenn das jetzt kümmert, ob die Rennen zur gleichen Zeit stattfinden ... Es kann sich doch jeder frei entscheiden. Und ein Etappenrennen ist doch was anderes als ein 5-Tages-Festival.


----------



## Anto (5. März 2011)

<MM> schrieb:


> Ich möcht' nur nochmals klarstellen, daß es sich hier nicht um eine Option des Veranstalters handelt, sondern vielmehr um eine Frage meinerseits...



Also wird die ZBC 2011 nicht auf Ende Juli verlegt, sondern der Termin bleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (14. März 2011)

>bikec & Anto:

Ich wüßte nichts von einer Terminverlegung, aber beide Veranstalter (sowohl die Zillertaler als auch die Kirchberger) sagen selber, daß sie das gar nicht gut finden, daß die Rennen am selben Wochenende stattfinden.

Und das ist auch logisch, denn sie konkurrieren sich dadurch im eigenen Land - man beachte die geografische Nähe, das sind keine 30 km Luftlinie; die Veranstaltungen spielen in derselben Disziplin (also MTB-Marathon).

Stell' dir vor, es ist Salzammerguttrophy - und 30 km weiter ist noch ein MTB-Marathon.
Natürlich splitten sich die Teilnehmerfelder auf, wie bikec richtig sagt; aber genau das ist  das Problem (für die Veranstalter) - nämlich Teilnehmerverlust. Unter Umständen sind auch Teilnehmer dabei, die eigentlich gerne beide Veranstaltungen besucht hätten und durch die Überschneidung nun vor einem Problem stehen.


----------



## bikec (4. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQaLGcFc93o"]YouTube        - âªZillertal Bike Challenge (ZBC) 2011 - KING-Perspektive 1. Etappe HDâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Schmidtle (10. Juni 2012)

Wie schaut's aus?
Wer fährt dieses Jahr alles mit?
In vier Wochen ist's wieder soweit,wenn ich mit dem Training ein bisschen dran bleibe,klappt's dieses Jahr wieder.


----------



## rhoen-biker (3. Juli 2012)

Ich bin am Start, ist ja schon diese Woche


----------



## Benny_TSP (3. Juli 2012)

Wir sind zu fünft am Start.... 

Endlich kramt mal einer den Tread aus. Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner nach der Reifenwahl gefragt???


----------



## rhoen-biker (3. Juli 2012)

ach, Reifen sind völlig überbewertet. )


----------



## rhoen-biker (3. Juli 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Starterliste online?


----------



## Benny_TSP (3. Juli 2012)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Starterliste online?



noch nicht... bei Facebook stand heute Abend / morgen früh...

Startest Du King oder Prince??


----------



## Schmidtle (4. Juli 2012)

Wir sind auch auf jeden fall dabei. Letztes Jahr hab ich pausiert. Wegen der Reifenwahl mache ich mir keine Sorgen,technisch ist die Strecke nicht sehr anspruchsvoll,nur recht steil.


----------



## rhoen-biker (4. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre prince. Ich denke das reicht mir ersteinmal. Auch die "Kurzstrecke" ist mit Sicherheit nicht zu unterschätzen.

Habe jetzt schon von mehreren gehört das es nicht sehr technisch wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny_TSP (6. Juli 2012)

hat jmd die online-ergebnislisten gesehen??
und wenn ja... wooo???


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2012)

Ich war diesen Sommer.mit meiner Freundin im Zillertal im Urlaub und will nächstes Jahr gerne die Prince Variante der Zillertaler Bike Challenge fahren.

Wie habt ihr euch denn auf das Rennen so vorbereitet? Eher viel Grundlage oder Höhenmeter? Bei mir in Chemnitz ist es eben nicht ganz so bergig, als das man mal schnell 1500hm bei einer Einheit vernichten kann mit möglichst wenig Kilometern. Man muss da oft lange für viel fahren.

Da ich diesen Winter schon komplett mit KraftTraining. Usw darauf vorbereiten will, hoffe ich bei euch, wenn ihr schon teilgenommen habt, ein paar Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Ich will dann auch nicht um den Sieg fahren sondern mein bestes geben und mit.möglichst viel Spaß und guter körperlicher Vorbereitung an die Sache rangehen.

Wenn jemand aus dem Gebiet von mir kommt könnte man im Frühjahr ja auch ein paar Runden drehen


----------



## bikec (29. August 2012)

Servus,

also die Prince-Variante ist natürlich schon einmal um einiges leichter als die KING-var. Grundsätzlich gilt bei den Princen, dass der erste 1 Tag der härteste ist. Der zweite, der leichteste.

Vorbereitung. Naja, da könnte man jetzt tausende von Tipps geben  Auf jeden Fall solltest du für die steilen Anstiege (ca. 30%) bzw. langen steilen Anstiege (700hm mit durchschnittlich 17%) genügend Kraftausdauer vorweisen können. DIese trainierst du am besten bei KA3 Einheiten, d.h. niedrige Trittfrequenz max. 85% Puls und so 6-8% Steigung. Das ganze 5mal á 3-5min. Das ganze nach Möglichkeit 1mal pro Woche. Ansonsten bieten sich auch mal ein paar Tage in den Alpen zum Trainieren der GA2 am Berg an, d.h. du fährst auch mal 1h zügig den Berg hoch. Zusammenfassend sei vielleicht aus der Ferne gesagt: wenn du speziell nur für ZBC trainierst, reichen Umfänge von max. 3h auf jeden Fall aus. Lieber 2x die Woche eine intensive Einheit als "Rumkullern". Für Laktattoleranz solltest du möglichst alle 2 Wochen ein 5x5' Intervalltraining mit maximaler Herzfrequenz anstreben. Dazu einen leichten Anstieg bis 4-5% und "fahren was geht." Auf dem Rückweg locker Treten und erholen.

Aber wie gesagt, grau grau ist alle Theorie und es gibt mittlerweile so viele Ansätze, wir kennen deinen Trainingszustand nicht, deine Veranlagung, deinen Ehrgeiz ... Lieber hart als lang dürfte wohl aber immer gelten. Am besten: beides


----------



## Groudon (29. August 2012)

Was meinen Trainingszustand angeht... Ich bin zwar die letzten 3 Jahre Rennen gefahren und hab mehr oder weniger trainiert, nur dieses Jahr hab ich es schleifen lassen, da ich erst im April angefangen habe zu trainieren und da war es nicht die Welt.


Aus dem Grund will ich dieses Jahr schon über den Winter mit Krafttraining anfangen um die Muskulatur im Rücken und dem Nacken zu stärken. Gleichzeitig ein bisschen laufen gehen und auf dem Ergometer ein bisschen Radeln, um die Kondition nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen. Das stundenlange Rollefahren bin ich leid... dann eher noch schwimmen.

Im Frühjahr würde ich dann vermehrt anfangen mit Grundlagentraining auf der Straße und dann vlt nach 6 Wochen paar Intervalle einbauen. Vor denen hab ich mich bisher auch immer bissl gedrückt. ^^ Eben die Faulheit usw. Ich spürs ja nun... Naja.

Und was mein Ziel angeht - ich will schon gern in der ersten Hälfte mit sein im Ziel.


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen wie die zeit gemessen wird ,wenn man beider prince strecke mit der bergbahn fährt. gigt es vor und nach der bahn zeitmatten?


----------



## unkreativ (29. Januar 2013)

rener schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie die zeit gemessen wird ,wenn man beider prince strecke mit der bergbahn fährt. gigt es vor und nach der bahn zeitmatten?



Sorry, das kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich bin Dir dankbar, dass Du den Thread gefunden hast - wir starten dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal bei der Challenge...


----------



## Schmidtle (29. Januar 2013)

Salle,
So wie du es angedeutet hast wurde es im ersten Jahr geregelt.
Letztes Jahr wurde nur die reine Fahrzeit der Gondel verrechnet,bzw.
Start in Zell und Mayrhofen wurden erst oben am Berg,also nach dem man die Bergstation verlassen hatte. Dann gibt es auch keine drängellei und man kann ganz entspannt die Sache angehen,vor allem wenn man bis zu einer halben Stunde erst mal anstehen  muß. 
Gruß

Ach ja,scheinbar wurde der Single Trail Anteil der Strecke erhöht,am besten fand ich die Abfahrt Richtung Gerlos, der Trail unten im Tal war schön flowig,sehr leicht zu fahren.


----------



## <MM> (29. Januar 2013)

Ja, stimmt: Der Ruf nach mehr Singletrails wurde erhört. Der letztes Jahr in Zell am Ziller entstandene kleine Bikepark (genannt "Rideable Project") wird zum Teil bei der Zielabfahrt am 2. Tag in die Strecke integriert sein. Angeblich sollen es ganze 5 km sein.

Jede Menge Kommentare zu dem künstlich angelegten Trail finden sich hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08...ueber-den-neuen-wiesenalm-trail-im-zillertal/


----------



## unkreativ (29. Januar 2013)

Schmidtle, kannst Du uns Erstlingen ein wenig über den Ablauf sagen? Wir haben ein Zimmer in Zell gebucht und sind angemeldet, mehr wissen wir im Grunde aber nicht :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmidtle (29. Januar 2013)

Also wir haben immer in Vorderlanersbach unser Quartier gehabt,der vorteil ist der ,das man am letzten Tag direkt von Hintertux, bzw. nach Mayrhofen zum Start rollen kann. Das nächste ist dann die Höhe, Lanersbach liegt auf 1200m, da kann sich der Körper schon mal ein bisschen an die Höhe anpassen Schön Ruhig und kühl im Sommer ist's da auch.

Die wichtigsten Daten stehen auf der Internetseite,da ist eigentlich vom Ablauf her alles beschrieben. Die Pasta Party ist äußerst lecker und üppig,Almdutler gibt's bis zum abwinken

Mein Tipp ist; auf das Wetter achten! 
Wind oder Regenjacke bei durchwachsenem Wetter mitnehmen  
Letztes Jahr sind wir am ersten Tag  bei Regen gestartet, oben hat's statt 20 Grad nur noch 4 Grad gehabt. 
Am letzten Tag die Kraft gut einteilen,das letzte Stück ist lang und Steil.
Oben warme Kleidung anziehen,der Gletscher strahlt genug Kälte ab.
Gepäck Transport von Start ans Ziel ist vorhanden.

So ich hoffe das funktioniert,hab auf meiner Facebookseite ein paar bilder von der ZBC,sind auf Öffentlich eingestellt.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.442174135815067.105517.100000674537805&type=3


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2013)

dank dir für die information,muß man den warten bis die bergbahn voll .wenn ja würde man  diese zeit doch verlieren ?


----------



## bikec (29. Januar 2013)

Auf der 2. und 3. Etappe zählt die Zeit oberhalb der ersten Bergbahn. Im Rennen selber hast du einfach Pech, wenn jemand vor dir einsteigt und du warten musst. Deshalb mein Tipp vor allem am zweiten Tag in Gerlos vorne in der Gruppe sein. Ich hatte letztens 3min verloren. Es werden nur Pauschalzeiten für die Bergbahnfahrt abgezogen - diese sind für alle Teilnehmer gleich.


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2013)

JO,danke für den tipp.mach,s zum 1.sten mal.bin jetzt schon heiß .ich hoffe es ist nicht allzugroßer asphaltanteil.


----------



## Schmidtle (29. Januar 2013)

Da hab ich bisher immer Glück gehabt,war aber auch recht weit vorne dabei. Wie gefallen euch meine Bilder?
Asphalt ist aber leider Gottes sehr viel dabei.


----------



## Groudon (29. Januar 2013)

Da ich dieses Jahr mit meiner Freundin wieder in Hippach Urlaub mache und wir die Räder mitnehmen wäre ich euch dankbar, wenn ihr vlt ein paar GPSDaten zu schönen flowigen Trails hättet. Wenig technisch anspruchsvoll. Also Wurzeln usw sind ok. Nur nix arg steiles oder verblocktes.

Wir waren letzten Sommer schon dort, sind aber mangels Kenntnisse nur die PKWstraßen gefahren. War vom Panorama ok, aber fahrerisches sehr Vorderbremslastig. :-D

Achja. Wir fahren immer mit der Gondel hoch.

Bitte verzeiht, wenn das nicht 100% richtig hier ist aber ixh erhoffe mir hier die meisten Infos dazu. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikec (29. Januar 2013)

Naja der Singletrail-Anteil ist äußerst gering. Aber unterschätze die Abfahrten nicht. Diese sind lebensgefährlich, weil sie nicht abgesperrt sind.


----------



## Schmidtle (29. Januar 2013)

bikec schrieb:


> Naja der Singletrail-Anteil ist äußerst gering. Aber unterschätze die Abfahrten nicht. Diese sind lebensgefährlich, weil sie nicht abgesperrt sind.



Und immer mit Gegenverkehr,letzes Jahr hätte es einen von den Profis fast zerbröselt.


----------



## bikec (29. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß wo von ich rede  Ich bin mit über 60 bei Nässe in der Kurve nur knapp neben dem LKW im Seitengraben zum stehen gekommen, weil der Kutscher rückwärts den Berg hochgefahren ist.


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2013)

das heißt dann wohl spur halten und mit gegenverkehr rechnen.bei vollspeed,oh jeh.kannst de mir noch was zur organisation und ausschilderung sagen und ist denn der spaßfaktor ok.(trotz aaaasphalt on mass):


----------



## bikec (29. Januar 2013)

Unbedingt mit Bedacht fahren, dass heißt mit Gegenverkehr hinter jeder Kurve rechnen. Die Kurven kann man oft nicht einsehen. Man kommt aber trotzdem schnell den Berg runter  Organisation ist super; die Ausschilderung stimmte nur einmal nicht. Ein paar Typen haben sich dann eine Zeitgutschrift beim UCI-Mann geholt, was ich extrem unsportlich fand, da sich die ersten 10 alle verfahren hatten.

Verpflegung auf der Strecke ist mau. Flaschenservice gibt es keinen. Bergbahnfahren macht Spaß, aber die Gefahr wie letztes Jahr komplett naß 10min hochzufahren und dann bei 4°C wieder auszusteigen und mit zitterndem Körper bergab zu fahren, musst du selber wissen, ob dir das Spaß macht.

Das Essen im Zielbereich ist in der Regel gut. Besondern das Buffet am Gletscher ist super. Wenn du da oben angekommen und vorher ALLES gefahren bist, schwellen dir die Eier an


----------



## bikec (29. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQaLGcFc93o"]Zillertal Bike Challenge (ZBC) 2011 - KING-Perspektive 1. Etappe HD - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## unkreativ (30. Januar 2013)

Schmidtle schrieb:


> Da hab ich bisher immer Glück gehabt,war aber auch recht weit vorne dabei. Wie gefallen euch meine Bilder?
> Asphalt ist aber leider Gottes sehr viel dabei.



Die Bilder machen richtig Lust... kann es kaum erwarten! Und danke für die Infos!


----------



## rener (30. Januar 2013)

da gefriert dir das blut wohl heute noch(lkw rückwärts hoch).Dieses jahr ist die wetterprognose vom 5-7juli(Sonnenschein ,ca 26grad  durchgehend)


----------



## unkreativ (30. Januar 2013)

rener schrieb:


> da gefriert dir das blut wohl heute noch(lkw rückwärts hoch).Dieses jahr ist die wetterprognose vom 5-7juli(Sonnenschein ,ca 26grad  durchgehend)



Wir können zwar nicht mit Sicherheit sagen wir das Wetter Übermorgen ist, aber bei Juli sind wir uns sicher


----------



## rener (31. Januar 2013)

werde mich schon mal um unterkunft bemühen sonst konnt es knapp werden?gehts bei den strecken auch durch waldgebiete?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (31. Januar 2013)

rener schrieb:


> werde mich schon mal um unterkunft bemühen sonst konnt es knapp werden?gehts bei den strecken auch durch waldgebiete?



Die Unterkünfte sind schon knapp - also die bezahlbaren und vernünftigen...


----------



## Groudon (31. Januar 2013)

Wegen Unterkunft schaut vlt mal in Hippach nach Mountain&Soul. Sehr sehr cooles und schönes Hotel!


----------



## rener (31. Januar 2013)

danke für den tipp, guck ich mir mal an.


----------



## unkreativ (5. Februar 2013)

Hi!

Da wir ja dieses Jahr das erste Mal mitfahren, stellen sich gaaaanz viele Fragen. Eine über die ich heute grübel: Was für Reifen?

Mir schwebt vor, entweder die Kombination RaceKing (hinten) / CrossKing (vorne) oder Ikon XC (beide) zu fahren. Wobei ich bei den Conti die Pro Tection-Version wählen würde - zwar schwerer, aber lieber das als platt.

Oder liege ich mit der Reifenwahl voll daneben?


----------



## bikec (5. Februar 2013)

Reifenwahl: 2x X-King und gut. Oder Rocket-Ron. Empfehlung mit Latex-Schlauch. Die Pisten sind vor allem am 2 und 3 Tag ruppig und gut geeignet für Snake-Bites. Protection brauchst du keinen.


----------



## Schmidtle (5. Februar 2013)

bikec schrieb:


> Reifenwahl: 2x X-King und gut. Oder Rocket-Ron. Empfehlung mit Latex-Schlauch. Die Pisten sind vor allem am 2 und 3 Tag ruppig und gut geeignet für Snake-Bites. Protection brauchst du keinen.





Absolut ausreichend!
Bei guter Fahrtechnik reichen auch hinten RaceKing und X-King vorne.
Absolut Wichtig!!!! Neue Bremsbeläge, oder darauf schauen das noch genügend Material drauf ist. 
Bei mir war nach der Zweiten Etappe die hinteren Beläge unten,
gute Bikshop's gibt's dort aber auf jeden fall,war also kein Problem


----------



## JensL (6. Februar 2013)

Bin bei den Kings mit dabei. 

Schonmal danke wegen der Unterkünfte. War mir nicht bewusst, dass es schon knapp wird. Ich Schau am Wochenende mal.


----------



## bikec (6. Februar 2013)

Unterkünfte am besten in Mayrhofen und Umgebung. Dann kannst du den 2. / 3. Tag mit dem Radl zum Startort fahren.


----------



## rener (6. Februar 2013)

ich habe mich bei den prinzen gemeldet.bestätigung einer scheinbar gemütlichen pension hab ich auch erhalten.(Hippach)jetzt nur noch fleißig trainieren .           Mann freut sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (20. Februar 2013)

ich überlege ob ich von xtr-970 kurbel auf 2-fach s-wörks 26/39.kann mir jemand sagen ob das für die zillertaler bikechallenge fahrbar ist?hab noch die 9fach ,da ist die größtmögliche kasette 11-34.


----------



## Schmidtle (21. Februar 2013)

rener schrieb:


> ich überlege ob ich von xtr-970 kurbel auf 2-fach s-wörks 26/39.kann mir jemand sagen ob das für die zillertaler bikechallenge fahrbar ist?hab noch die 9fach ,da ist die größtmögliche kasette 11-34.



Kommt auf den Trainingszustand an!!
Die Anstiege am zweiten Tag übers Kreuzjoch, und am dritten Tag auf den Gletscher sind schon Ordentlich. Also ich bleibe bei meiner  3-Fach,dieses Jahr probiere ich mal eine 11-34er Kassette aus.
Hab vor drei Jahren mal ein 24er Blatt mit 11-30er Kassette Probiert,war schon etwas Mörderisch das ganze. Bin bisher die Prinzen gefahren.


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2013)

Sonst montiert doch lieber an deine XTR ein 38/24 Kombi und nehm die alten Blätter mit. Kannste im ernstfall abends noch tauschen.


----------



## rener (21. Februar 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Sonst montiert doch lieber an deine XTR ein 38/24 Kombi und nehm die alten Blätter mit. Kannste im ernstfall abends noch tauschen.


die möglichkeit finde ich nicht uninteressant.kann ich denn mit der kombi alle gänge (außer groß-groß und klein-klein)fahren?danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Groudon (22. Februar 2013)

Funktioniert. Ich bin über ein Jahr 42/24 an meiner Hone-Kurbel gefahren. Da dürfte 38/24 ohne Probleme gehen (gibt es ja auch als kaufbare Übersetzung bei SRAMkurbeln).

Auf jeden Fall kannst du so erstmal 2fach für dich testen ohne eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen und bist an keinen neuen LK (120/80) gebunden, der nur bis 26 Zähne geht.

Nimm einfach ein 38er und 24er Blatt und wenn das 24er bei der ZBC nicht reicht, montierst du eben schnell auf 38/22 um. Sollte immernoch zufriedenstellend schalten!

Ich glaube jediglich paar Spacer am mittleren Blatt benötigst du bei der XTR Kurbel. Steht aber auch irgendwo im Forum. Wie gesagt - ich hatte "nur" ne Hone.


----------



## bikec (22. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre 42/28 zu 36/11 - da ist mit einem 26er echt für mich die Grenze. Bin zwar alles gefahren, aber man muss schon ordentlich bei über 30% knautschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (22. Februar 2013)

bikec schrieb:


> Ich fahre 42/28 zu 36/11 - da ist mit einem 26er echt fÃ¼r mich die Grenze. Bin zwar alles gefahren, aber man muss schon ordentlich bei Ã¼ber 30% knautschen.



 mit der Ãbersetzung 26/39,11-34,hÃ¤tte ich das gleiche Ã¼bersetzungsverhÃ¤ltniss wie du,im kleinsten Gang.eigentlich mÃ¼sste das funktioniern und alles um die30% tun immer weh.ich hoffe das es nicht so oft vorkommtð¿,wenn ja wÃ¼rdet ihr mich wohl Schieben sehenððð.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (24. Juni 2013)

Leute, wer ist denn dieses Jahr alles dabei?

10 Tage noch!!!


----------



## rhoen-biker (24. Juni 2013)

ICH  

Wie schauts den dort momentan mit dem Wetter aus? 
Mich würde vorallem die Schneelage interesieren (z.B. Übergangsjoch)


----------



## Schmidtle (24. Juni 2013)

Momentan hat's wieder geschneit!!


----------



## <MM> (24. Juni 2013)

Ein paar streckenrelevante Wetterkameras lassen sich finden:


Rosenalm: http://nl.bergfex.com/zell-am-ziller/webcams/c2412/
Gerlos: http://www.bergfex.at/gerlos/webcams/c1426/
Penkenjoch: http://www.bergfex.at/tux/webcams/c1297/
Sommerbergalm: http://www.bergfex.at/hintertux/webcams/c543/


----------



## rhoen-biker (25. Juni 2013)

puuh schaut teilweise nicht so toll aus..


----------



## Schmidtle (25. Juni 2013)

Abwarten,das kann sich ganz schnell dort ändern. Im Schnee macht's auch Spaß


----------



## rener (29. Juni 2013)

am montag fahre ich mit einem freund ins Zillertal schon mal zum aklimatisieren.wetter prognose für nächste Woche sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## longbike (29. Juni 2013)

Gerade spontan angemeldet, freu mich schon 

Hoffentlich find ich noch eine ordentliche Bleibe.


----------



## rhoen-biker (2. Juli 2013)

Heyyy,

das Team Bike World Brand würde gerne an der Teamwertung in der Prince/Princess - Kategoerie teilnehmen. Uns fehlt seit heute leider verletzungsbedingt ein Fahrer.

Hat irgendjemand lust für unser Team zu starten? Es stehen ein haufen Leute in der Starterliste welche keinen Teamnamen angegeben haben. 

Egal ob Weibchen oder Männchen, egal wie alt, egal wie schnell oder langsam, wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen Starter.

Meldet euch bitte bei mir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (4. Juli 2013)

Jetzt wird doch die Schneelage schlagend: Die 2. Etappe für King/Queen und Prince/Princess werde verkürzt gefahren, hat das OK abends bekanntgegeben:

"ACHTUNG - Streckenänderung Etappe 2

Auf Grund einer geschlossenen Schneedecke von rund 3 Kilometern im Naturschutzgebiet Wilde Krimml, erfolgt die Streckenfürhung für KING/QUEEN und PRINCE/PRINCESS NICHT über das Übergangsjoch nach Gerlos.
Allle Streckendetails zur Route für KING/QUEEN of the Mountain findest du unter Tag 2.

Alle Streckendetails zur Route für PRINCE/PRINCESS of the Mountain findest du ab 4. 7., 10:00 Uhr auf der Website."


----------



## dickie79 (8. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute, 

war hier irgend jemand bei der 2013er Challenge dabei. Ich hatte es fest eingeplant, konnte aber wegen eines ungeplanten Jobwechsels nicht. 
Nun fahr ich gegen Ende Juli nach Tux und würde gern die neue Route CONQUEROR/CONQUERESS of the ICE nachfahren. Hat dies jemand gemacht? 
Die Höhenmeter (ich glaub es waren ca. 3500) auf 13 km sind schon nicht von schlechten Eltern, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf. Machbar? 
Wie sah es mit dem Wetter aus? Ich denke, dass gestern noch gut Schnee aufm Gletscher war, oder? Letztes Jahr war ja gar nix.

Wäre toll, wenn jemand einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht einstellen könnte, war er denn dabei.


LG


----------



## JensL (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich bin die King gefahren. Der Conqueror ist der der Hillclimb von Hintertux zum Gletscher hoch. Also ein Teil der letzten Eappe der Kings/Queens. Dabei sind knapp 1200hm auf 13km zu bewältigen. Hört sich harmlos an, ist es aber nicht 
Wetter war super und die Strecke problemlos zu befahren.

Der erste Teil des Anstiegs zum Sommerberg ist recht unrythmisch zu fahren. Im unteren Teil ganz angenehmen von der Steilheit, kommen nach einer kleinen Abfahrt ein paar fiese Rampen mit kurzen Erholungsflachstücken. Zum Teil (nur ein kleiner) auf gröberem Geläuf, ansonsten fester Untergrund.

Nach der Station kommt ne kurze Abfahrt und dann wird's extrem! Steil, steil steil, unterbrochen von sehr steilen Rampen geht's zum Tuxer Ferner Haus. Der Untergrund ist feiner Schotter, so dass man auch Wiegetritt fahren kann.
Mit entsprechend kleiner Übersetzung sollte das meiste fahrbar sein. Aber es ist hart. Insbesondere, wenn die Sonne brennt.


----------



## dickie79 (9. Juli 2013)

Danke dir, JensL!
Mit den Höhenmetern hatte ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht.
ört sich gut an. Ich werd das auf jeden Fall angehen. Hoffe nur, dass die Strecke dann noch im selben Zustand ist. Mal schauen. Runter kann man ja immer wieder 

Danke dir nochmal.


----------



## unkreativ (9. Juli 2013)

dickie79 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> war hier irgend jemand bei der 2013er Challenge dabei. Ich hatte es fest eingeplant, konnte aber wegen eines ungeplanten Jobwechsels nicht.
> Nun fahr ich gegen Ende Juli nach Tux und würde gern die neue Route CONQUEROR/CONQUERESS of the ICE nachfahren. Hat dies jemand gemacht?
> ...



Ich war dabei, allerdings als Prince. Die GPS-Tracks könnte ich Dir per eMail schicken - soweit ich das sehe waren das alles öffentliche Wege. 

Und wie es war? Ich sag mal so: Episch geil! Und ich habe so einen Respekt vor den Kings und Queens, weil deren Leistung kann man gar nicht in Worte fassen. Wie die teilweise bergauf an mir vorbeigeballert sind... Hammer.

Hier ist mein Bericht:

http://just.unkreativ.net/?p=125


----------



## dickie79 (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,

die Tracks wären natürlich der Hammer. Würde mir viel Arbeit ersparen. Ich schick dir eine PN.

Mensch, ich glaub, ich will doch gar nicht hören wie es war. Der Neid wächst...


----------



## rener (12. Juli 2013)

ich war das erste mal dabei und bin auch die prince gefahren(12.AK2).das Zillertal ist ein traum.zum veranstalter muß man einfach sagen das sie ihr fach verstehen.vom start bis zum zielbereich und das Catering hinterher war ein Schmankerl.Essen ist von tag zu tag immer besser gewesen.hatte man fragen war immer ein freundliches ZBC-Orga zu finden und man hatte das gefühl in einer großen mtb Familie zu sein.Mit Stolz werde ich jetzt das finisher Trikot tragen.die Übersetzung v.26,h.34,hatte mich doch an die grenzen gebracht, aber irgendwie hab ich es dann doch geschafft. zum centurion Service Team muß ich noch eine kleine Kritik äußern. mein bremssattel hatte sich gelöst(Vibrationen)zum sichern der schrauben hätte ich locktite gebraucht!NICHT DABEI? BREMSBELAG vorne ist nach der ersten etappe verglast(AVID XO).NICHT DABEI?bei einen anderen speichenriss.Ersatzspeichen und Zentrierständer,NICHT DABEI? nun ja,ist schon komisch,denn Werkzeug hab ich schon selber mitgehabt?


----------



## unkreativ (17. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Speichenriss war dann wohl ich (siehe Link im Beitrag davor). In der Tat, von Centurion war ich auch etwas enttäuscht. Das die keine passenden Speichen haben, geschenkt bei der Menge die es gibt. Aber doch wenigstens einen Zentrierständer um das Rad eben neu Einspeichen zu können?

Insgesamt schien man nur auf gerissene Schaltzüge und andere "Kleinigkeiten" vorbereitet.

ABER: der Service war trotzdem gut (hatte mir am ersten Tag ja auch die Schaltung verhauen) und vor allem waren die Jungs echt nett. Man muss ja auch das Positive sehen


----------



## Schmidtle (17. Juli 2013)

War letztes Jahr aber schon auch so.Bei meinem Kumpel hat's auch eine Speiche verrissen,aber zum guten Glück gab es ein paar Bike Shop's in der nähe.
Werkzeug hatte ich alles selbst dabei,nur eine dämliche Speiche nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rener (18. Juli 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Das mit dem Speichenriss war dann wohl ich (siehe Link im Beitrag davor). In der Tat, von Centurion war ich auch etwas enttäuscht. Das die keine passenden Speichen haben, geschenkt bei der Menge die es gibt. Aber doch wenigstens einen Zentrierständer um das Rad eben neu Einspeichen zu können?
> 
> Insgesamt schien man nur auf gerissene Schaltzüge und andere "Kleinigkeiten" vorbereitet.
> 
> ABER: der Service war trotzdem gut (hatte mir am ersten Tag ja auch die Schaltung verhauen) und vor allem waren die Jungs echt nett. Man muss ja auch das Positive sehen


die waren wirklich nett und auch bemüht,da stimme ich dir zu.doch dafür das da ein centuron Werkstatt Team extra für die Veranstaltung vor ort ist  sollte man einen kompleten mtb werkzeugsatz dabei haben!(ICH HATTE ÜBRIGENS 2SPEICHEN IN RESERVE MIT):Wie dem auch sei,es war eine großartige Veranstaltung!!


----------



## r19andre (7. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,
Auch nächstes Jahr findet die Challenge ja wieder statt.
Hätte auch mal Interesse dort die King Strecke zu fahren.
An die die schonmal gefahren sind:
Sind das wirklich knappe 50km Asphalt Anteil?.so sieht es zumindest auf deren Hompage auf dem Diagramm aus.

Gruss
Andre


----------



## CC-Freak (7. November 2013)

Asphalt Anteil ist schon hoch aber ich muss erlich sagen bei dem Rennen war ich teilweise froh Asphalt zu haben. Ich bin dieses Jahr King gefahren.

Und nächstes Jahr natürlich wieder dabei.

Und Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt 100%...


----------



## unkreativ (7. November 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Asphalt Anteil ist schon hoch aber ich muss erlich sagen bei dem Rennen war teilweise froh Asphalt zu haben. Ich bin dieses Jahr King gefahren.
> 
> Und nächstes Jahr natürlich wieder dabei.
> 
> Und Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt 100%...




Kann man so unterschreiben


----------



## Schmidtle (7. November 2013)

Bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei

Wie war's dieses Jahr mit den neuen Trail's,auf den Bildern sieht es schon recht Interessant aus? War dieses Jahr leider nicht am Start.


----------



## unkreativ (7. November 2013)

Schmidtle schrieb:


> Bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei
> 
> Wie war's dieses Jahr mit den neuen Trail's,auf den Bildern sieht es schon recht Interessant aus? War dieses Jahr leider nicht am Start.



Auf dem ersten Bikepark-Trail hatte ich Probleme wegen eines Unfalls kurz vorher, auf dem zweiten Bikepark-Trail hab ich mir eine Speiche geschrottet. Das soll aber nicht davon ablenken, dass "AWESOME" nur unzureichend ausdrückt, wie es war.

Weiter oben hatte ich schon mal verlinkt:
http://just.unkreativ.net/?p=125 

Was mir besonders gefallen hat war - neben der perfekten Organisation - das die Strecke sehr abwechslungsreich war und man zwischendurch auch mal schnelle Abfahrten hatte, auf denen man sich erholen konnte.

Für 2014 strebe ich eine deutliche Zeitverbesserung für mich an und meine bessere Hälfte will von Platz 4 der Prinzessinnen u. 35 auf Platz 3 oder wenn möglich sogar 2 vorrücken. Mal schauen ob es klappt 

Anfang Oktober kam dann noch mal ne Lieferung von Almdudler... 2/10 der bei der ZBC gewonnenen Menge.... 
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=16023
... das muss nächstes Jahr natürlich erneuert werden :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (5. Juli 2015)

Die Teilnehmer der ZBC hatten heuer neben den üblichen Streckenhindernissen einige weitere Hürden zu bewältigen, die außerhalb jeglichen Einflußbereiches lagen:


Die Penkenbahn wird neu gebaut, daher mußte die 3. Etappe umgeleitet werden; als Ersatz konnten die bergbahnbenutzenden Teilnehmer mit der Horbergbahn Richtung Penkenjoch gondeln, während die Allesfahrer den ersten BErg über die Zillertaler Höhenstraße erklommen.
Ein tödlicher Sturz eines Teilnehmers auf der 1. Etappe stellte für alle - sowohl Teilnehmer als auch OK-Mitglieder des Veranstalters - eine menschliche Tragödie dar.
Schließlich gab's noch einen Waldbrand im hinteren Zillertal, der das Rennen zwar nur tangierte, aber offenbar schlief der Teufel heuer umso weniger - möglicherweise wegen der brütenden Hitze bei 35 °C im Tal.
Das Rennen endete freilich wie üblich beim Tuxer-Ferner-Haus; das untenstehende Video zeigt eine lose Auswahl dieser Ankünfte.


----------



## <MM> (7. Juli 2015)

Von Mayrhofen hinauf zum Penkenjoch, rasant hinab nach Vorderlanersbach und via Hintertux und Sommerbergalm endlich äußerst kräftezehrend bis zum Tuxer-Ferner-Haus: Der Abschluß der Zillertal-Bikechallenge ist alljährlich ein Ritt, wie er als Rennen seinesgleichen in Tirol sucht, daher wohnt der letzten Etappe stets eine eigene Atmosphäre inne, die gezeichnet ist vom Wechsel zwischen den steilen Abfahrten und den unbarmherzigen Anstiegen - eine Achterbahn, die bei brütender Hitze eine umso schwindelerregendere Wirkung entfaltet und jeden Finisher sich stolz als Triumpfator über die bezwungene Unbill der Strecke erheben läßt.


----------

